# Fanfic recommendations?



## DrClef (Feb 22, 2015)

I understand you guys aren't google, but seeing as I've found the Pokemon anime rather lacking these days can anyone suggest some fanfics for me to read? Thank you.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 22, 2015)

What kind of thing are you looking for? Anime-based or OC? Preferred genres? There's a lot of stuff out there.


----------



## DrClef (Feb 22, 2015)

Negrek said:


> What kind of thing are you looking for? Anime-based or OC? Preferred genres? There's a lot of stuff out there.


I'm usually interested in Tragedy and Sci-Fi. I'm okay with both Anime and OC, as long as it's good.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, since you like the SCP Foundation, why not try The Leaf Green Incident? It was inspired by SCP and is nice and dark, and just well-written in general. It's a one-shot, so it shouldn't take long to get through, either.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm much more familiar with OC stuff, so that's what I have recs for, generally. Anyway, if you're looking for tragedy, two of my favorite short stories in that genre are "Almost Like Flying" ("A scyther is captured, and she hates it - right up until she doesn't.") and "The Ties that Bind" (the story of a horrible accident in a championship match).

The pokemon fandom doesn't have a ton of space opera kind of sci-fi (spaceships, alien races, so on), but Butterfree's _Morphic_ is about pokemon/hubid hybrids created by genetic manipulation, so perhaps it qualifies? It's fairly short, complete, and also a tragedy.

There aren't a _ton_ of places to get fanfic recs in this fandom, unfortunately, but you can also take a look at the TVTropes recs page and see if there's anything that appeals. Kratos Aurion also maintains her own rec page.


----------



## DrClef (Feb 23, 2015)

Ah, thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 25, 2015)

The Sun Soul is one that I enjoyed a lot, it's fairly tragic and it's a neat spin on the anime (it gets really different really fast).


----------

